# Steering Question



## funonabike (Oct 28, 2018)

Hello everyone. I just bought my first snowblower that has power steering (ST 227P). I have a question about how the power steering should work that I can't seem to find answers to. When the drive is engaged (I am moving forward) and press the power steering lever, it does not turn by itself. Only after I pull hard back against the snowblower does it start to help with turning.

Maybe someone (multiple people maybe) can give some more information to me about this.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The lever only stops power to the side you pull the lever, On dry pavement it will still go straight unless pulled to the side the lever is pulled, In snow it will work differently as the wheel will have snow in front of it as resistance to assist in the turning.


----------



## funonabike (Oct 28, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> On dry pavement it will still go straight unless pulled to the side the lever is pulled, In snow it will work differently as the wheel will have snow in front of it as resistance to assist in the turning.


Thank you so much for your answer Duantae. I was trying it on dry pavement to make sure everything was working and thought the power steering was broken. I could not find anything anywhere that said it would continue to go straight when holding the turn levers (on dry pavement). I started to wonder if it would behave differently in the snow but was not sure. I didn't see anything in the owners manual explaining that either. 

Again, I really appreciate your help!

I am curious did any other people new to power steering find themselves in the same situation?


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

funonabike said:


> I am curious did any other people new to power steering find themselves in the same situation?



Probably not a fair comparison but the 330P I recently purchased will instantaneously turn on a dime when the trigger/s are pulled. That's due to the way the hydro drive unit works as opposed to the pawl activated planetary gear sets in your machine. Planetary gears will typically require a little kick in the pants (resistance) to get them rolling. You might find that providing some resistance on the trigger side (even on dry pavement) will get the beast turning instead of pulling back on the machine. A big dump of snow will help too!


----------

